# von einer Mehrzahl von Sendern über Funk abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen



## Kay Champs

"Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl von Sendern über Funk abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen"

While I know from the context that Sendern and  Sprechfunkmeldungen are both plural, which word does “Mehrzahl” directly refer to, Sendern or Sprechfunkmeldungen, and why so? (d.h. Mehrzahl von Sendern or Mehrzahl  Sprechfunkmeldungen). But, in the latter case, I think abgegebeneN should be abgegebeneR. In this regard, I also would like to know which Kasus should be used after eine Mehrzahl
 (without “von”).


----------



## Demiurg

The phrase sounds wrong.  Like a bad translation from a Chinese manual.  
Where did you find it?


----------



## Kay Champs

Well, I know this wording may not sound natural because it is from a legal document, where being clear takes precedence over the smoothness of expression. This is written by German-speaking inventors. But if the cited expression contains grammatical errors, then it is not a matter anymore of being clear or grammatically correct.


----------



## Kajjo

Kay Champs said:


> "Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl von Sendern über Funk abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen"


The sentence is weird, prone to misunderstandings and thus quite the opposite of "clear takes precedence". To the contrary, this might be legalese, but it didn't succeed in forming a well-readable sentence.

It is meant in this structured way:

_Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl ( von (von Sendern über Funk) abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen)
Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl ( (von Sendern über Funk) abgegebener Sprechfunkmeldungen)_

For grammaticity you need either an additional clumsy "von" or a different declination of "abgegebener".

The "von" is possible but close to the clumsiness of an uneducated person. Usually it is "die Wiedergabe eines Funkspruchs" and not "die Wiedergabe von einem Funkspruch". Genitive is considered more elevated and more precise, not contrary.

The additional "von Sendern" is non-sense and might be intended to sound legalese, but does not succeed either. Where or what else by should a radio signal be sent if not by a sender?! And the repetition of "über Funk ... Funkmeldungen" is at best redundant, pragmatically nonsense.

Last, "Mehrzahl" in the sense of "Vielzahl" can be legalese but is very unusual.

This is meant:

_(die) Wiedergabe einer Vielzahl über Funk abgegebener (Sprech-)Meldungen_


----------



## Kay Champs

Yes, I quite agree and I should have written "is supposed to take precedence", because as you say, the expression under question is not clear and also not correct (it should be abgegebenER Sprechfunkmeldungen).

All your explanations confirm my understanding ( "Mehrzahl abgegebenER Sprechfunkmeldungen").



> Where or what else by should a radio signal be sent if not by a sender?!


But I must add that in patent descriptions, "von Sendern" is not redundant. Generally speaking, first, the whole idea of the inventive thought is given, and then,  each element, for example, "Sender", in this case, is later further described in detail for limitation. (z.B. Said Sender may be any device that ......, etc.)

Thank you very much for your comprehensive explanations.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> _(die) Wiedergabe einer Vielzahl über Funk abgegebener (Sprech-)Meldungen_



That doesn't sound unambigious either as the emphasis is on simultanous transmission of signals of different calls.

I found the patent.

"Aufgabe der Erfindung ist es daher, ein Verfahren und eine Vorrichtung zur Verfügung zu stellen, die es einem Fluglotsen ermöglichen, mehrere einander zeitlich überlagernde Sprechfunkmeldungen auseinanderzuhalten und jeweils vollständig zu erfassen."


----------



## Kay Champs

Yes, Kajio's versions are unambigious and correct. 

However, the original version is ambiguous, so the corresponding U.S. patent application understands the German description wrongly to mean that "The present invention relates to a method for detecting and reproducing radiotelephony messages emitted by a plurality of transmitters".


----------



## Demiurg

Original phrase said:
			
		

> _Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl von Sendern über Funk abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen._





Kajjo said:


> It is meant in this structured way:
> 
> _Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl ( von (von Sendern über Funk) abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen)
> Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl ( (von Sendern über Funk) abgegebener Sprechfunkmeldungen)_



It may be stuctured like this (also with an additional "von"):

_Wiedergabe von (von einer Mehrzahl von Sendern) über Funk abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen._

i.e. "eine Mehrzahl von Sendern" not "eine Mehrzahl von Sprechfunkmeldungen".


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Last, "Mehrzahl" in the sense of "Vielzahl" can be legalese but is very unusual.



"Mehrzahl" is less than "Vielzahl". 

mehrere Sender (_several transmitters_) vs. viele Sender (_many transmitters_)


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> "Mehrzahl" is less than "Vielzahl".
> 
> mehrere Sender (_several transmitters_)


Ich hatte "eine Mehrzahl von" iSv. "die meisten" verstanden.


----------



## Frank78

Demiurg said:


> It may be stuctured like this (also with an additional "von"):
> 
> _Wiedergabe von (von einer Mehrzahl von Sendern) über Funk abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen._
> 
> i.e. "eine Mehrzahl von Sendern" not "eine Mehrzahl von Sprechfunkmeldungen".



Why not simply "Wiedergabe von mehreren, gleichzeitig über Funk gesendeten Meldungen"?

I wouldn't put the most important part in brackets, i.e. avoiding the tradition clipping in simultanous transmissions.


----------



## Demiurg

Frank78 said:


> Why not simply "Wiedergabe von mehreren, gleichzeitig über Funk gesendeten Meldungen"?



Es geht darum, wie der Originalsatz zu interpretieren (und zu übersetzen) ist, nicht darum, wie man ihn besser formuliert.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Ich hatte "eine Mehrzahl von" iSv. "die meisten" verstanden.



Ich denke, es geht um Mehrzahl im Sinne von "Pluralität".  Die englische Übersetzung lautet ja auch "plurality":

_radiotelephony messages emitted by a plurality of transmitters_


----------



## Kay Champs

> Es geht darum, wie der Originalsatz zu interpretieren (und zu übersetzen) ist, nicht darum, wie man ihn besser formuliert.


Genau.

From the original expression, it is "Sprechfunkmeldungen" that "Mehrzahl" refers to. (Kajjo  made it clear by suggesting alternative expressions:
- Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl ( von (von Sendern über Funk) abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen)
- Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl ( (von Sendern über Funk) abgegebener Sprechfunkmeldungen)

These expressions, written without departing much from the original wording in the meaning, show plainly and clearly, how the original version ought to have been written in the first place.


----------



## Demiurg

Kay Champs said:


> From the original expression, it is "Sprechfunkmeldungen" that "Mehrzahl" refers to. (Kajjo made it clear by suggesting alternative expressions: ...



That's not clear at all (cf. #8). The English translation (_emitted by a plurality of transmitters_) has a point.

Moreover, _a plurality of transmitters_ makes more sense.  The system has to handle (overlapping) messages from different sources not just multiple  (consecutive) messages from one source.


----------



## Kay Champs

> Moreover, a plurality of transmitters makes more sense. The system has to handle (overlapping) messages from different sources not just multiple (consecutive) messages from one source.


I am aware that is the point, but then again, it is also the point that the invention makes it possible that a plurality of messages transmitted at the same time can be heard one at a time.

The reason I had the impression that Mehazahl is intended to combine with Sprechfunkmeldungen is because of the work that has to be done to correct the original sentence (the omission of "von" is too obvious to be committed as compared with the wrong ending of "abgegebeneN" instead of "abgegebeneR", which could be a mistake easily made. But I am not sure anymore about this.


----------



## Kay Champs

On second thoughts,  Demiurg's suggestion: 


> Wiedergabe von (von einer Mehrzahl von Sendern) über Funk abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen.


 may have a point, because, if there are a plurality of Sender, then it also covers a case of a plurality of Sprechfunkmeldungen emitted (possibly at the same time), including the key point of the invention.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> "Mehrzahl" is less than "Vielzahl".



In my mind: "Mehrzahl" is more than the half. Usually much more - but this is not clear.
"Vielzahl" is a large amount.
So it is not clear without context which is larger.

"Plurality" can be both according to: plurality - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> In my mind: "Mehrzahl" is more than the half. Usually much more - but this is not clear.



Schau dir einfach mal entsprechende Patente an. "Mehrzahl" wird hier fast immer synonym mit "mehrere" verwendet und im Englischen mit _plurality_ übersetzt.

Was soll  beispielsweise "Batterie mit einer Mehrzahl an Batteriezellen" (_Battery having a plurality of battery cells_) sonst bedeuten?  Dass die Batterie zu mehr als der Hälfte aus Batteriezellen besteht?


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> "Batterie mit einer Mehrzahl an Batteriezellen"


Habe ich nie gehört. Was bedeutet es? Ich kann keine sinnvolle Bedeutung erkennen. "Vielzahl" wäre kein Problem. "Plurality" kann beides bedeuten. Vielleicht ist es hier eine falsche Übersetzung.

I did never hear this form. I suppose it is a wrong translation of "plurality which can be both depending on context. It might be an anglicism.


Standardsprachlich gibt es zwei Bedeutungen laut Duden: (Standard in Duden)

Mehrzahl


> Plural
> Gebrauch Sprachwissenschaft Grammatik: Plural selten
> *größerer Teil einer bestimmten Anzahl*
> Grammatik: ohne Plural




Ich bestreite nicht, dass es in spezifischen Fachsprachen andere Bedeutungen geben könnte.
In der Funktechnik sehe ich aber keine.

It may be possible in specific technical areas but I never heard or read or used "Mehrzahl" in the battery cell context.

Zurück zu:


Demiurg said:


> "Batterie mit einer Mehrzahl an Batteriezellen"



"Vielzahl" wäre hier möglich, aber wenig idiomatisch. Man würde sagen: mit einer großen Anzahl an Batteriezellen.



PS:
(_Battery having a plurality of battery cells_)=Batterie mit einer Vielzahl/großen Anzahl an/von Batteriezellen.
Das deutet auf einen neuen Anglizismus "Mehrzahl" hin, der in diesem Kontext weitgehend unverständlich ist.

PS: Wenn es weniger als ca. 9 oder 10 Zellen wären, würde ich sagen: Mit mehreren Zellen.

Even _Vielzahl _does not sound idiomatic to me if there are fewer than 9 or ten cells.


Edit: I added some English text to explain my main doubts and proposals.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Batterie mit einer Mehrzahl an Batteriezellen"
> 
> 
> 
> Habe ich nie gehört. Was bedeutet es? Ich kann keine sinnvolle Bedeutung erkennen. "Vielzahl" wäre kein Problem.
Click to expand...


Es bedeutet "Batterie mit mehreren Batteriezellen" (und nicht nur mit einer einzigen).  Das ist offenbar Juristendeutsch, das in Patenten verwendet wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Es bedeutet "Batterie mit mehreren Batteriezellen" (und nicht nur mit einer einzigen).  Das ist offenbar Juristendeutsch, das in Patenten verwendet wird.


Dann stimmen wir überein, dass es kein Standarddeutsch ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich habe hier noch etwas dazu gefunden: Internationale Patentklassifikation - DPMA:



> *Mehrfach, mehrere, Mehrzahl, Vielzahl* (multiple, multi, multiplicity of, plural, plurality of)
> Zwei oder mehr in Betracht gezogene Dinge. Z.B. bedeutet „mehrstufiges“ Verfahren ein Verfahren, das aus zwei oder mehr Schritten besteht, während „Mehrkanal-“ zwei oder mehr Kanäle bedeutet


----------



## Kay Champs

> Was soll beispielsweise "Batterie mit einer Mehrzahl an Batteriezellen" (Battery having a plurality of battery cells) sonst bedeuten? Dass die Batterie zu mehr als der Hälfte aus Batteriezellen besteht?


means that the battery consists of at least one (two or more) battery cell. It means the number of cells is not less than two. Quite simply put, in the patent field, it is either one or at least two, and at least two may be expressed by some other expressions like "a plurality of" (Mehrzahl, Vielzahl, mehrere, wenigstens zwei, etc. all conveys the same connotation in patent)

 When "a plurality of" is used, it does not matter whether the number is how large or how small. It does matter however that the number is not one.


----------



## Kay Champs

Sorry. Correction:


> Was soll beispielsweise "Batterie mit einer Mehrzahl an Batteriezellen" .....





> means that the battery consists of at least one (two or more) battery cell.


I should have written "... means that the battery consists of at least two (two or more) battery cells. "


----------



## Demiurg

Kay Champs said:


> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was soll beispielsweise "Batterie mit einer Mehrzahl an Batteriezellen" (_Battery having a plurality of battery cells_) sonst bedeuten? Dass die Batterie zu mehr als der Hälfte aus Batteriezellen besteht?
> 
> 
> 
> ... It means the number of cells is not less than two. ...
Click to expand...

That was a rhetorical question. I know what it means.  

The problem is that "Mehrzahl" usually means _majority_ = _more than half_.  The specific meaning here (_plurality_ = _more than one_) isn't even mentioned in dictionaries.


----------



## Hutschi

I suppose it is like "Marmelade". They translated the English for "Marmalade" to German "Marmelade" and forbid the usage of "Marmelade" for the traditional one.

In our case "Mehrzahl" is a wrong translation of "plurality" into German. The German is not the one which is valid, and they state that they are not responsable for it if there are mistakes.

https://www.dpma.de/docs/recherche/handbuch_ipc.pdf (Internationale Patentklassifikation - DPMA, Demiurgs Quelle)


> "Das vorliegende „Handbuch“ ist die Übersetzung des verbindlichen englischen Textes der Ausgabe 2020 des „Guide“ zur Internationalen Patentklassifikation (IPC) entsprechend dem Straßburger Abkommen von 1971. Informationen, die in der deutschen Übersetzung über den Originaltext hinaus gehen (siehe insbesondere die Abschnitte 3, 15, 18, 28, 42, 50 und 168), sind durch Kursivschrift gekennzeichnet. *Für die Richtigkeit des Inhalts wird keine Haftung übernommen. Im Zweifelsfall ist die englische bzw. die französische Fassung zu berücksichtigen*, die von der WIPO (OMPI) publiziert wird. Diese Ausgabe ist ab 1. April 2020 gültig und ersetzt frühere Ausgaben."



Es ist sehr klar, dass Mehrzahl standardsprachlich etwas anderes bedeutet als "zwei oder mehr".
Ich fürchte aber, dass die falsche Übersetzung zur neuen Standardbezeichnung umgewandelt wird, wie bei Marmelade, wo Erdbeermarmelade nicht mehr Erdbeermarmelade heißen darf, außer (nach hartem Kampf) wieder auf dem Wochenmarkt und in ähnlichen Geschäften.

Selbst "Vielzahl" ist für den Gebrauch hier falsch.
Es müsste "mehrere" heißen. Das bedeutet zwei oder mehr. Dass "zwei" dabei ist, ist aber ebenfalls ein Grenzfall.

Edit: Anfügung:


> *Für die Richtigkeit des Inhalts wird keine Haftung übernommen. Im Zweifelsfall ist die englische bzw. die französische Fassung zu berücksichtigen*,


Wir müssen also eigentlich folgenden Weg gehen:

Wo "Mehrzahl" steht, müssen wir in die französische oder englische Fassung gehen. Dort müssen wir nachlesen und dann neu übersetzen.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Es ist sehr klar, dass Mehrzahl standardsprachlich etwas anderes bedeutet als "zwei oder mehr".





Demiurg said:


> That was a rhetorical question. I know what it means.
> 
> The problem is that "Mehrzahl" usually means _majority_ = _more than half_.  The specific meaning here (_plurality_ = _more than one_) isn't even mentioned in dictionaries.



Not in the dictionary? In linguistics "Mehrzahl" means more than one.

But I (partly) agree outside this field "Mehrzahl" means majority, although not necessarily an absolute majority (more than 50%). This meaning is covered by "plurality" as well. Furthermore "plurality" is also not "more than one" but "zahlreich" or "viele" which is needed here.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Not in the dictionary? In linguistics "Mehrzahl" means more than one.




I wrote this already, but it is another context. Duden gives it as "in linguistics" - this is not standard language but "Fachsprache".
 See: #20
Duden:


> Plural
> Gebrauch Sprachwissenschaft Grammatik: Plural selten



So the  DPMA standard  introduced a new term in "Fachsprache" in electronics legal texts.


----------



## Kay Champs

If you put a phrase “Der Erfindung liegt die Aufgabe zugrunde” (an expression very often used in patent descriptions) plus „eine Mehrzahl“ in Google search, you will get examples as follows:

EP0578961A1 - Kabelführungsrohrbündel aus einer Mehrzahl von Kunststoffrohren und Verfahren zur Herstellung          - Google Patents

DE4315247C2 - Verfahren zum Schalten einer Mehrzahl von von einem vorgegebenen Übertragungsverhalten abweichender Elemente          - Google Patents

https://patentscope2.wipo.int/search/de/detail.jsf?docId=WO2015039792
(the last one with a partial English translation)

These are just some of the examples including “Mehrzahl” meaning simply a plurality of rather than a majority of.


----------



## Hutschi

Really? In the second case I would have understood that some elements are regular but more irregular.
In the first one I would suppose that there are also other pipes inside, when I do not read the patent.

But I adjust my internal dictionary right now.

"Wiedergabe von einer Mehrzahl von Sendern über Funk abgegebenen Sprechfunkmeldungen"
Here I would understand (after correcting grammar)
_The most/more than a half of the (relevant) stations broadcasted the message._
Relevant means here in context of the kind of broadcasting stations, for example amateurs.

But as I see, I would have misunderstood it.


----------



## Demiurg

Kay Champs said:


> If you put a phrase “Der Erfindung liegt die Aufgabe zugrunde” (an expression very often used in patent descriptions) plus „eine Mehrzahl“ in Google search, you will get examples as follows: ...



You can search Google Patents directly (or see the Link in #19: mit einer Mehrzahl):


----------



## Kay Champs

I should have mentioned the site by name. I often use this site myself.


----------

